# How Often Do You Feed?



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

My nitrates were a little high the past few weeks so I decided to feed them once every 2-3 days now (both my pygos/serra) and I'm really noticing my pygos thinning up around their belly. My serras look the same, so I'm not too worried about that.

Should I be feeding my pygos more frequently? Because they're getting real skinny at a rapid speed.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i feed all my fish on a random schedule, it usually works out to once or twice a week, if your pygos are getting thin, maybe you need to feed them a bit more during each feeding and make sure you remove all the uneaten food to keep the nitrates low.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

what size are your pygos and do you have any pics so we can check them out?


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Yeah, i give my pygo's a small helping of pellets once a day, and give them some proper fleshy fish once-twice a week, just as much as they can eat, always before a water change too.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

what size are your pygos and do you have any pics so we can check them out?


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

TJcali said:


> what size are your pygos and do you have any pics so we can check them out?


I have four 8-9" red bellies right now.


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

I agree with joe- keep it random


----------

